# moving master snapon box from dealer to dealer.



## MSjeeps911 (Apr 29, 2013)

Moving my krl722 snapon box from one dealer to another. Got a better paying job. Im gonna use my box trailer. And strap it to the wall. Anything else to make sure it wont fall over?


----------



## havasu (Apr 29, 2013)

All I can recommend is if your toolbox is like mine, it is extremely top heavy. Some quick repositioning of the heavier tools to the bottom might be in order.


----------

